# question about nullfs and permissions



## wonslung (Jun 16, 2009)

is it possible to mount directories with nullfs and have them set to different permissions on the nullfs mount?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2009)

This sounds like a wonderful experiment.

Try it and fill us all in.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 16, 2009)

let me rephrase.

it didn't work for me but i was wondering if perhaps there was a way to do it.

oh well, it's not a huge deal i guess


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

You can mount read-only but that's about it.


----------

